# Big Congratulations to our 2nd DBSTalk Godfather!



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Congratulations, John C for being the 2nd user to reach the hallowed status of DBSTalk Godfather!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

*steps up to podium*

LOL.... . I'm flattered !! :rollin:

*give me a moment, I'm at a loss of words*

Ok, its quit an honor here to obtain this......hehehe.

Only thing I can say is your probably in trouble now. I've lost my broadband connect over a year ago and I can't game anymore, my wife tells me im now 'geeking out' on something new 'DBS'. She laughed at me for being so excited about watching the Tech Forum last night. Just wait till I really now what I'm talking about. 

Really though....it has been an education.
As long as I can stop in , maybe help someone, smile and laugh, I'll keep coming back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2002)

Congrads John, wow over 200 posts in just over a month.



> it has been an education.
> As long as I can stop in , maybe help someone, smile and laugh


Thats what its all about.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

I get the same thing from my wife John. Anytime one of the forums comes on, she rolls her eyes and heads for one of the other tvs in the house. That's ok, though...she doesn't really care how everything works - just that it does. That's how I was able to convince her that we *really* needed to get an HDTV! After seeing one, she agreed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Congrats John!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Hey only 4 more for you Gummy


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

I just noticed that with this thread. And now, CONGRATS TO MYSELF!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Congratulations Gummy, glad to see your still around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm so close too. LOL. If only I was like the Godfather on WWF TV, that would be great.


----------

